# Russian 91% Vs Kayfun 3.1 Vs Kayfun Lite Vs Aqua(fasttech Clones)



## RezaD (22/4/14)

So I have a mech mod on the way and the only missing item is an RTA....

I know the Russian and 3.1 ES are very similar and the Kayfun Lite and Aqua are very popular but as I have bought quite a bit of hardware lately I can only buy 1 of the 4 for now. Looking for the best of breed (adjustable airflow would be nice) and the only other consideration is it would be a bonus but not essential that I can use it as my all day device. How big the device is in 18650 mode is not an issue for me.

It would be super if you can point me to the correct SKU on Fasttech as well seeing that there are so many clones. I probably would go down to 0.7 ohms. So devices that do not require NR-R-NR coils is a must.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## ShaneW (22/4/14)

Hey @RezaD don't know about the others but check out my review ...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kayfun-3-1-es-clone-fasttech.1772

Loving it and can't fault it. Incredible quality for a clone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

RezaD said:


> So I have a mech mod on the way and the only missing item is an RTA....
> 
> I know the Russian and 3.1 ES are very similar and the Kayfun Lite and Aqua are very popular but as I have bought quite a bit of hardware lately I can only buy 1 of the 4 for now. Looking for the best of breed (adjustable airflow would be nice) and the only other consideration is it would be a bonus but not essential that I can use it as my all day device. How big the device is in 18650 mode is not an issue for me.
> 
> ...


Here is my review on the aqua

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (22/4/14)

Not having tried the Russian or the Aqua, I can agree 100% with @ShaneW on the Kayfun 3.1. His review was spot on, particularly with regard to the ball bearing issue in the fill port. And once you master the correct way to wick this beast, you will be rewarded with an awesome experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/4/14)

I have the Russian, the Kayfun 3.1 and the Aqua. The best vape by quite a margin for me is the Aqua, especially if you want to go lower resistance as you indicated. Certainly the easiest to wick and never a dry hit. Filling and making sure it does not gurgle or weep a bit of juice was a short learning curve for me, but quite a few Aqua vapers here to help you out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (22/4/14)

Well two great reviews as mentioned above to help you there. But you'll have to pull the trigger yourself.

As for the Fast Tech clones. The best you can do is to look at the reviews and read the discussions.

Kayfun: I would go for this one. If you have issues with the fill hole you can plug it and refill from the top. Be sure to also get the Nano Kit. This will make for a great stealth option.

Aqua: An excellent RTA for sure with the biggest downside in having a smaller tank. This version is your best option.

Based on current trends on the forum these two would probably be the most recommended options. I own a Kayfun and it's a great device, however it requires excessive tinkering to perfect.

Another choice would be the Taifun GT. It's very similar to the Kayfun in design. I have no experience with this but from the reviews I've read (on the clone) I think this device just works better. Less hassles.

Matthee's also got a no nonsense review of the Squape here. Another good consideration possibly.

If I had to pull the trigger now I would hit the Aqua. If I had to put myself in your shoes I would hit the Taifun.

Good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RezaD (22/4/14)

Geewhizz guys I really thought this was an impossible decision but not so. I went through all your comments and now it will be either the Taifun or Aqua.......

Each and every response was topnotch and has helped me make up my mind...... ofcourse a full review of my decision is imminent......

You guys rock.????

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (22/4/14)

The Taifun is an interesting story. When it came out is was all the rage. Then, suddenly, it surfaced that it is actually a very difficult beast to tame. I actually researched it quite a bit some time ago and decided no, not for me. If you lean that way, do some googling and make sure you are informed. The Squape is promising, but need more vaping time with different juices before I can make a definitive call. And I worry about scratches on the anodized deck, me being quite rough when installing coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/4/14)

Matthee said:


> The Taifun is an interesting story. When it came out is was all the rage. Then, suddenly, it surfaced that it is actually a very difficult beast to tame. I actually researched it quite a bit some time ago and decided no, not for me. If you lean that way, do some googling and make sure you are informed. The Squape is promising, but need more vaping time with different juices before I can make a definitive call. And I worry about scratches on the anodized deck, me being quite rough when installing coils.


I thought the deck was ceramic coated when this first popped up on my radar, is it on the clones that its anodised now?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (22/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I thought the deck was ceramic coated when this first popped up on my radar, is it on the clones that its anodised now?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Yes, aluminium anodised according to Slowtech.


----------



## RezaD (23/4/14)

Matthee said:


> The Taifun is an interesting story. When it came out is was all the rage. Then, suddenly, it surfaced that it is actually a very difficult beast to tame. I actually researched it quite a bit some time ago and decided no, not for me. If you lean that way, do some googling and make sure you are informed. The Squape is promising, but need more vaping time with different juices before I can make a definitive call. And I worry about scratches on the anodized deck, me being quite rough when installing coils.



Ok...some more trolling is required. I am a bit unsure at this point. The Taifun sku @Reinvanhardt posted has a 10 day shipping delay. There is another sku that ships next day and for which there is a stainless steel tank available (I do like my orange juice) although in the reviews some say it fits the other sku as well.

Another point to consider is the dual vs single coil of the 2. Ofcourse it is much easier to go sub-ohm on dual coils. Single coils require 24/26G Kanthal or twisted 28G (I built a 32G twisted coil but for my Maxi but was not impressed with the performance. Maybe someone can share their experiences of twisted vs lower gauge single kanthal. Also if the Aqua can be refilled from the top it's not an issue for me that it only holds 2ml.

Thanks everyone. Leaning towards the Aqua at the moment although I need to give the Taifun some serious consideration.


----------



## Riaz (23/4/14)

i have a russian 91% and im loving it. i use it everyday

im still trying to master the art of filling from the top, but other than that, its an awesome RBA

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Ok...some more trolling is required. I am a bit unsure at this point. The Taifun sku @Reinvanhardt posted has a 10 day shipping delay. There is another sku that ships next day and for which there is a stainless steel tank available (I do like my orange juice) although in the reviews some say it fits the other sku as well.
> 
> Another point to consider is the dual vs single coil of the 2. Ofcourse it is much easier to go sub-ohm on dual coils. Single coils require 24/26G Kanthal or twisted 28G (I built a 32G twisted coil but for my Maxi but was not impressed with the performance. Maybe someone can share their experiences of twisted vs lower gauge single kanthal. Also if the Aqua can be refilled from the top it's not an issue for me that it only holds 2ml.
> 
> Thanks everyone. Leaning towards the Aqua at the moment although I need to give the Taifun some serious consideration.



@RezaD 

The only problem I had with the $19 Taifun was the brass deck, and seems to have been replaced. So I think the $19 one is good to go. Sub-ohming is a breeze with twisted single coils. You'll get the hang of it. I went down to 0.5 using double twisted 30g if memory serves my right.

However! 

I've had a change of heart. Looking at the Taifun now after my Kayfun experience, I feel it doesn't offer as much range in terms of build variety.

Thus... Kayfun because it's easier, Aqua because it vapes better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (23/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> @RezaD
> 
> The only problem I had with the $19 Taifun was the brass deck, and seems to have been replaced. So I think the $19 one is good to go. Sub-ohming is a breeze with twisted single coils. You'll get the hang of it. I went down to 0.5 using double twisted 30g if memory serves my right.
> 
> ...



Thanks your input has been valuable...... there is just one question I have not thought about. Of the 5 which ones offer adjustable airflow or can they all be drilled out?

Thanks


----------



## BhavZ (23/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Thanks your input has been valuable...... there is just one question I have not thought about. Of the 5 which ones offer adjustable airflow or can they all be drilled out?
> 
> Thanks



The aqua has adjustable airflow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (23/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> The aqua has adjustable airflow



Aqua it is then!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> @RezaD
> 
> The only problem I had with the $19 Taifun was the brass deck, and seems to have been replaced. So I think the $19 one is good to go. Sub-ohming is a breeze with twisted single coils. You'll get the hang of it. I went down to 0.5 using double twisted 30g if memory serves my right.
> 
> ...


I have, respectfully, to disagree with you on the build. For me the Kayfun is a real pita to build because you are in that small space between the screws, which makes fastening the tails difficult. Also positioning the wick on the Kayfun is not that easy. The Aqua is dual coil, but I still find it easier because the screws (hand screws as well) are not in the way - I just lay the coil flat on the air hole, twist the tail around the allotted places, repeat with the second coil, fasten and then lift the coils with my mandrel. Ok, still some trouble, but easier than the Kayfun for my thick fingers. The real advantage is the wicking - just wet the wick tails, stick them in the channels, clip any parts sticking out and your have no more troubles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

Matthee said:


> I have, respectfully, to disagree with you on the build. For me the Kayfun is a real pita to build because you are in that small space between the screws, which makes fastening the tails difficult. Also positioning the wick on the Kayfun is not that easy. The Aqua is dual coil, but I still find it easier because the screws (hand screws as well) are not in the way - I just lay the coil flat on the air hole, twist the tail around the allotted places, repeat with the second coil, fasten and then lift the coils with my mandrel. Ok, still some trouble, but easier than the Kayfun for my thick fingers. The real advantage is the wicking - just wet the wick tails, stick them in the channels, clip any parts sticking out and your have no more troubles.



Turns out to have been an easy choice after all


----------



## Andre (23/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Turns out to have been an easy choice after all


True, and we have at least clarified our thinking in the process. Till next time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (23/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Turns out to have been an easy choice after all



Agreed...... although like many here I will probably end up buying most of them......

Maybe these clones need to be added to the "tastebox" so that ppl can see what works for them and/or can compare even to the originals.....Just a thought...

????


----------



## Andre (23/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Agreed...... although like many here I will probably end up buying most of them......
> 
> Maybe these clones need to be added to the "tastebox" so that ppl can see what works for them and/or can compare even to the originals.....Just a thought...
> 
> ????


That is a certain recipe for disaster. Hygiene factor, keeping track, damage, etc., come into play.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (23/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Maybe these clones need to be added to the "tastebox" so that ppl can see what works for them and/or can compare even to the originals.....Just a thought...
> ????


This has been discussed at length before and was decided that no hardware will go into the taste box. While it sounds awesome on paper, in practice it will be a nightmare for the reasons that @Matthee has given and not everyone will be able to coil and wick a RDA/RBA.


----------



## RezaD (23/4/14)

Matthee said:


> That is a certain recipe for disaster. Hygiene factor, keeping track, damage, etc., come into play.



I think hygiene is not an issue. You are responsible for cleaning everything you use. Keeping track and damage is more difficult to mitigate but we are talking about devices that members have typically discarded and not interested in using anymore. Just thinking we can save some pt by not having every single interested member buying all these devices to find out which one suits them.

Comparing at Vape meets is not ideal as one would need to experience the device first-hand in terms of building coils for it and assembling/dissasembling which requires some time not available at vape meets.

These are just ideas being thrown around....everyone seems to be buying these devices but it seems that typically the non-favourite ones end up in a drawer somewhere not even in the classified section (the exception being the PIF donors).


----------



## RezaD (23/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> This has been discussed at length before and was decided that no hardware will go into the taste box. While it sounds awesome on paper, in practice it will be a nightmare for the reasons that @Matthee has given and not everyone will be able to coil and wick a RDA/RBA.



Thanks.... I was not aware it has been discussed before and the matter decided on.


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

I think if something like this were to be considered at a future date, it shouldn't be part of the taste box - it should be a demo box - and the recipients should only be those proficient at coiling RBAs and RTAs

But then again, for me, I wouldnt want to test someone else's device that may have some hidden problems.


----------

